
Entrepreneurs vs. wanna-bes at Sparkplug 9  bizhack - brett
http://www.sparkplug9.com/bizhack/2007/04/24/entrepreneurs-vs-wanna-bes/
======
davidw
"Wanna-be's wait for their lucky break. Entrepreneurs engineer four, five, six
plans and execute them in tandem, wagering that at least one plan will get
traction."

Ok, I've about had it with these advice lists. Do one thing well. Try 5 things
and see what sticks. Bootstrap, don't bootstrap, etc... etc...

I think the only thing that makes sense is to just start working and go from
there. Then you can write your own 'advice' some day, if you are successful.

~~~
jamesbritt
Lists such as these have a Rorschach test quality to them. They are often
little more than pithy assertions that tend to resonate with some people. But
the meaning and value is what the reader infers based on personal biases, not
so much what is in the actual message

As you've noticed, though, aphorisms tend to come in pairs. E.g., Many hands
make light work; too many chef's spoil the broth. Which one is "true" will
depend on whether you're surrounded by busy-bodies, or unloading a moving van
by yourself.

I tend to favor this one: "Skill to do comes from doing."

